# Ageing Vapers



## Timwis

Everybody gets older but we still feel we are the same 18 year old as we change so slowly we don't notice until suddenly we find ourselves doing something or having an opinion that makes us realise:

"Christ i'm getting old"

I am watching a Youtube video about steam trains, this isn't a film that's been recorded off TV or taken from a DVD but one that was made for online as it would never get sanctioned to come out on DVD or anything because it's very amateur. It's mainly grainy Black and White video and the narrator has a boring one tone voice that shows no emotion whatsoever, add to this i am not a train fanatic and never gone train spotting in my life.

I'm really enjoying it, makes no sense, then it occurred to me "Christ i'm getting old"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel you @Timwis! Only difference is I am old!  But I'm still 25 in my mind...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you @Timwis! Only difference is I am old!  But I'm still 25 in my mind...


Last I saw you in action you were 21 in action Rob  not 18 because you have some experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Just to add I'm struggling to keep up with the acronyms and memes and all this cool kid lingo of today

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Timwis

Christos said:


> Just to add I'm struggling to keep up with the acronyms and memes and all this cool kid lingo of today


They need to start language courses so we can be fluent in youth of today. We might understand them then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Timwis said:


> Everybody gets older but we still feel we are the same 18 year old as we change so slowly we don't notice until suddenly we find ourselves doing something or having an opinion that makes us realise:
> 
> "Christ i'm getting old"
> 
> I am watching a Youtube video about steam trains, this isn't a film that's been recorded off TV or taken from a DVD but one that was made for online as it would never get sanctioned to come out on DVD or anything because it's very amateur. It's mainly grainy Black and White video and the narrator has a boring one tone voice that shows no emotion whatsoever, add to this i am not a train fanatic and never gone train spotting in my life.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it, makes no sense, then it occurred to me "Christ i'm getting old"


Hahaha classic. I love antiques and steam trains. And all old things. I'm not even 40 yet. 

Some will describe me as old school or old fashioned.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

I had that moment when I listened to the radio while driving a while back. They had a golden oldies hour on. All of a sudden a wild "Alice n Chains" song pops up. then I realised their first stuff is over 30 years old and can count as golden oldies. And that will make me old af.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel you @Timwis! Only difference is I am old!  But I'm still 25 in my mind...


If you have grandkids, then you are old. I look at my 5 year old nephew and wonder where the time flew. He's growing up too quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> I had that moment when I listened to the radio while driving a while back. They had a golden oldies hour on. All of a sudden a wild "Alice n Chains" song pops up. then I realised their first stuff is over 30 years old and can count as golden oldies. And that will make me old af.


Which Alice in Chains song was it? Layne Staley what a great voice he had! RIP Layne. My guess is "No Excuses"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Which Alice in Chains song was it? Layne Staley what a great voice he had! RIP Layne. My guess is "No Excuses"



To be honest it was a couple of months ago. But it was either No Excuses or Nutshell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal

Right there with you @Timwis. Watched a programme while I was back in UK showing highlights of The Old Grey Whistle Test (excellent old show featuring live bands and music first broadcast in the 70s) and recall thinking to myself that this is just a load of old gits talking about something that had happened 40 odd years ago. It then struck me I fitted that description exactly, and to add insult I remembered watching most the clips shown when they were first aired...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

"I don't have the time or inclination to bother learning this now."

*Turns off console and heads to bed at 21h00*

*Loses glasses for the third time in one day*

Shortly followed by...

"**** I'm getting old".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

I still listen to The Beatles and Queen.

Just a while back, I watched Monserrat and Freddie. I was 8 when I watched it. Wow **** I'm old now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

When I was born plastic didn't exist!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> When I was born plastic didn't exist!


And Tupperware was expensive in my childhood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> When I was born plastic didn't exist!


Yooooooohh!!!!   

It must have been exciting for you when they discovered electricity Rob?

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Yooooooohh!!!!
> 
> It must have been exciting for you when they discovered electricity Rob?


Careful @Stosta, there are a significant number of us that were born before there were any footprints on the moon.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Careful @Stosta, there are a significant number of us that were born before there were any footprints on the moon.
> 
> Regards


I was born 21 days before the first moon landing, that’s why I’m going grey! Still listen to Elvis the Pelvis and all the good music from 60’s and 70’s. But I actually like any music, from boeremusiek to Beethoven and Straus,  but NO RAP. Sometimes wish I could just pull their pants so hard that they will sing soprano for a month and never think of looking it again. Leave that to me and the plumbers out there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> I was born 21 days before the first moon landing, that’s why I’m going grey! Still listen to Elvis the Pelvis and all the good music from 60’s and 70’s. But I actually like any music, from boeremusiek to Beethoven and Straus,  but NO RAP. Sometimes wish I could just pull their pants so hard that they will sing soprano for a month and never think of looking it again. Leave that to me and the plumbers out there!


Strangely enough, my hair was not affected by the moon landing at all. Listning to the radio broadcast of the first moon walk is however one of my earliest memories.

As far as music is concerned im not to fussy as long as a song contains more than ten words and does not contain the words ‘heisie’ or ‘baby chocklets’.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

All this happened the year I was issued......
*Popular Culture 1964*

Sidney Poitier becomes the first black actor to win the "best actor" Oscar
"Hello Dolly," "Funny Girl," and "Fiddler on the Roof" premier on Broadway in New York.
The Rolling Stones release debut album, "The Rolling Stones"
The Beatles make their first appearances on the Ed Sullivan Show.
The Beatles have 13 singles Billboard's Hot 100 at the same time
The first pirate radio station, Radio Caroline, is established
The Beatles hold the top five positions in the Billboard Top 40 singles in America
Bob Dylan releases "The Times They Are a-Changin" many consider a 1960s classic as it captured the changes hapening in society
BBC2 starts broadcasting in the UK.
Pablo Picasso painted his fourth Head of a Bearded Man
The Sun Newspaper is first published in the United Kingdom
Hasbro launch G.I. Joe an action figure for boys to join the Barbie Doll For Girls.
Buffalo Wings ( deep fried chicken wings coated with hot sauce ) are made at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, New York
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is published written by Roald Dahl
Top of the Pops premieres on BBC television.
Elizabeth Taylor marries Richard Burton for the first time
AND women dressed like this ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> All this happened the year I was issued......
> *Popular Culture 1964*
> 
> Sidney Poitier becomes the first black actor to win the "best actor" Oscar
> "Hello Dolly," "Funny Girl," and "Fiddler on the Roof" premier on Broadway in New York.
> The Rolling Stones release debut album, "The Rolling Stones"
> The Beatles make their first appearances on the Ed Sullivan Show.
> The Beatles have 13 singles Billboard's Hot 100 at the same time
> The first pirate radio station, Radio Caroline, is established
> The Beatles hold the top five positions in the Billboard Top 40 singles in America
> Bob Dylan releases "The Times They Are a-Changin" many consider a 1960s classic as it captured the changes hapening in society
> BBC2 starts broadcasting in the UK.
> Pablo Picasso painted his fourth Head of a Bearded Man
> The Sun Newspaper is first published in the United Kingdom
> Hasbro launch G.I. Joe an action figure for boys to join the Barbie Doll For Girls.
> Buffalo Wings ( deep fried chicken wings coated with hot sauce ) are made at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, New York
> Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is published written by Roald Dahl
> Top of the Pops premieres on BBC television.
> Elizabeth Taylor marries Richard Burton for the first time
> AND women dressed like this ...



Some parts of Pretoria they still dress like that

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Timwis

I have always been into Rock music (still am) LED Zeppelin, Kiss, AC/DC, the whole Glam Rock scene, then Grunge and so on. The great music of the 80's was rock in the album charts in the UK and US rock dominated but the singles charts was a different matter it was full of throw away one hit wonders and very catchy tunes that followed the same formulae and acts that had all their songs written for them by hit factories (Stock Aitkin and Waterman spring to mind). It's this plastic music that 30 to 35 years later is looked back at as the sound of the 80's and is regarded as the last great era for pop music.

In the 80's if any of this throw away music came on the radio which was constantly the radio went straight off and a Iron Maiden or Queensryche album would hit my turntable but now if any of this pop crap from the 80's comes on the radio i find my leg tapping to it and have been known to start humming "Christ i'm getting old".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Timwis said:


> I have always been into Rock music (still am) LED Zeppelin, Kiss, AC/DC, the whole Glam Rock scene, then Grunge and so on. The great music of the 80's was rock in the album charts in the UK and US rock dominated but the singles charts was a different matter it was full of throw away one hit wonders and very catchy tunes that followed the same formulae and acts that had all their songs written for them by hit factories (Stock Aitkin and Waterman spring to mind). It's this plastic music that 30 to 35 years later is looked back at as the sound of the 80's and is regarded as the last great era for pop music.
> 
> In the 80's if any of this throw away music came on the radio which was constantly the radio went straight off and a Iron Maiden or Queensryche album would hit my turntable but now if any of this pop crap from the 80's comes on the radio i find my leg tapping to it and have been known to start humming "Christ i'm getting old".


Anybody remember Rick Astley? He brought out two hit albums, each track sounding the same as the next and previous. Come to think of it, nothing much changed since then.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vietnam war started the year I was born!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> The Vietnam war started the year I was born!


1955?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> 1955?



Yebo! And Sir Winston Churchill was still the PM of England! And JG Strydom was the PM of SA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> 1955?


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo! And Sir Winston Churchill was still the PM of England! And JG Strydom was the PM of SA!


You were born before Apartheid !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> You were born before Apartheid !!



And lived through it...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> Anybody remember Rick Astley? He brought out two hit albums, each track sounding the same as the next and previous. Come to think of it, nothing much changed since then.
> 
> Regards



The old guy still got it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Raindance said:


> Careful @Stosta, there are a significant number of us that were born before there were any footprints on the moon.
> 
> Regards


Maybe we were all born before there are any footprints on the moon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

The only wind egg I can lay here is that time has no respect for anyone.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

the joys of old age...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neal

This fits for some of us older chaps...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Neal said:


> This fits for some of us older chaps...
> 
> View attachment 146262


Brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

My favourite "getting old" saying:

It's not that im old, your music really is just shit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SORRY, BUT THIS JUST HAVE TO FIT IN HERE !!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob , just for you !!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Anyone listen here to swing and blues?


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> Anyone listen here to swing and blues?



We talking about old people, not ancient.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Resistance said:


> Anyone listen here to swing and blues?



Robert Johnson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Robert Johnson


what is this gibberish


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> what is this gibberish


Oi vey! It's not gibberish.

https://www.biography.com/people/robert-johnson-9356324

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Oi vey! It's not gibberish.
> 
> https://www.biography.com/people/robert-johnson-9356324


ahh it's the devil deal dude 
my bad... getting old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> ahh it's the devil deal dude
> my bad... getting old



Lol I loved his music. I still listen to the Beatles, Queen, and a lot of old music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I loved his music. I still listen to the Beatles, Queen, and a lot of old music


i mostly venture into Judas Priest, Jethro Tull, Zeppelin and similar acts when going that far back


----------



## Resistance

Damn and I thought there were old people responding here. Louis Armstrong maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Resistance said:


> Damn and I thought there were old people responding here. Louis Armstrong maybe?


Bah. Wayne ferreria, fanie de Villiers, pat symcox


----------



## Resistance

John mcEnroe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Resistance said:


> Damn and I thought there were old people responding here


I'm one year shy of 40

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> I'm one year shy of 40


damn that's old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> damn that's old


Lol smart aleck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Lol smart aleck.


well i have at least a year on you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

I went to the dentist's in the 1950's (latter part) that gives me the right to be still scared of the Dentist.  

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I love BB King. Also Eric Clapton. But his old stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

BioHAZarD said:


> damn that's old


Try one year shy of 50, I’m a bloody antique, but I listen to anything, from Straus to Manie Jackson, and anything in between. But no butcrack rap Queen definately, some Carlos Santana etc is a good evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> i mostly venture into Judas Priest, Jethro Tull, Zeppelin and similar acts when going that far back


So you were happy to find out Judas Priest is coming to SA I take it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> So you were happy to find out Judas Priest is coming to SA I take it!


Yup

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> The Vietnam war started the year I was born!



I'm also a 1955 vintage, @Rob Fisher! I'd say that year produced a good crop, wouldn't you?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> I'm one year shy of 40



Awwww you're still a baby @RainstormZA


----------



## Hooked

AGEING

1. I talk to myself, because sometimes I need expert advice.
2. Sometimes I roll my eyes out loud
3. I don’t need anger management. I need people to stop pissing me off.
4. My people skills are just fine. It’s my tolerance of idiots that needs work.
5. The biggest lie I tell myself is "I don’t need to write that down, I’ll remember it."
6. When I was a child I thought nap time was punishment. Now it’s like a mini-vacation.
7. The day the world runs out of is vape juice is just too terrible to think about. 
8. Even duct tape can’t fix stupid, but it can muffle the sound.
9. Wouldn’t it be great if we could put ourselves in the dryer for ten minutes; come out wrinkle-free and three sizes smaller?
10. "Getting Lucky" means walking into a room and remembering why I am there.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Have a look here ...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/retired-join-saarp-for-excellent-deals.t53851/


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Awwww you're still a baby @RainstormZA


It doesn't feel that way lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I'm also a 1955 vintage, @Rob Fisher! I'd say that year produced a good crop, wouldn't you?



I would indeed @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Violence is not the answer, but it makes you feel a hell-of-a-lot better  (@Hooked should add that to *HER* list).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

johan said:


> Violence is not the answer, but it makes you feel a hell-of-a-lot better  (@Hooked should add that to his list).


*her list

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos

craigb said:


> *her list


@craigb Today.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> @craigb Today.....
> View attachment 146636


not grammer. gender assumption
but facts don't matter in @Christos land, feels > reals
and I only wear glasses when I'm doing the sexy librarian role play

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

craigb said:


> not grammer. gender assumption
> but facts don't matter in @Christos land, feels > reals
> and I only wear glasses when I'm doing the sexy librarian role play


No no. Anything but that...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

johan said:


> Violence is not the answer, but it makes you feel a hell-of-a-lot better  (@Hooked should add that to his list).



@johan Hooked couldn't add it to "his" list unless a sex change operation is involved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @johan Hooked couldn't add it to "his" list unless a sex change operation is involved.


Oh boy and she hits back like a real girl does. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Hooked said:


> @johan Hooked couldn't add it to "his" list unless a sex change operation is involved.



My sincere apologies for the '*his*', I did not check your sex / gender before commenting  Ps: _correction done on original pos_t.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

johan said:


> My sincere apologies for the '*his*', I did not check your sex / gender before commenting  Ps: _correction done on original pos_t.


That's the thing about social media platforms, it's so easy to assume there are only guys. 

When I was an online gamer, so many guys thought I was male. It was so funny when one discovered it and I was much older than they expected - I earned the nickname Tannie.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

RainstormZA said:


> That's the thing about social media platforms, it's so easy to assume there are only guys.
> 
> When I was an online gamer, so many guys thought I was male. It was so funny when one discovered it and I was much older than they expected - I earned the nickname Tannie.



Weereens sorry Tannie

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> That's the thing about social media platforms, it's so easy to assume there are only guys.
> 
> When I was an online gamer, so many guys thought I was male. It was so funny when one discovered it and I was much older than they expected - I earned the nickname Tannie.



Oh. My. Vape. "Tannie" is the worst. I understand that it's the Afrikaans way of showing respect, but hell, I hate it when I'm called Tannie - and unfortunately it happens often, as my town is predominantly Afrikaans. 

About age - when I first joined the forum I didn't show my age on my profile, but after a month or two I changed my mind. 
I'm 63 now. And I know things...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> And I know things...



I feel you @Hooked! I know stuff too!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I know too much. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

craigb said:


> I only wear glasses when I'm doing the sexy librarian role play


TMI!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

